# Best Way to Keep Crickets?



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Can anyone recommend something that I can keep my crickets in without them escaping. I did you a Kricket Keeper but loads of them escaped and as I need to buy size 2 now I need something fool proof. I've been keeping them in the tubs since but I would like to put them in something a bit larger if possible. Pictures appreciated. :2thumb:


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

I've tried everything and I now just leave them in their tubs. I find them easier to get and put in another tub for dusting. I used to have them in small RUB but I couldn't catch them without one or two escaping!!!


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Jubblies said:


> I've tried everything and I now just leave them in their tubs. I find them easier to get and put in another tub for dusting. I used to have them in small RUB but I couldn't catch them without one or two escaping!!!


Thanks, I guess maybe I should leave them where they are then. I currently tip them into a tall beaker to dust but I find that quite a bit of the other stuff in the tub falls out everywhere through the holes in the tub. It's a pain.


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

I know what you mean, they are not the easiest things as they always escape! I do keep their tubs inside a RUB though as one time I ordered some crickets and they came in really thin tubs, they ate a hole through the tub and loads escaped around the house!!!


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Jubblies said:


> I know what you mean, they are not the easiest things as they always escape! I do keep their tubs inside a RUB though as one time I ordered some crickets and they came in really thin tubs, they ate a hole through the tub and loads escaped around the house!!!


Oh yuk! It doesn't help that I have issues with them and can only catch them with tweezers. :blush:


----------



## laurencoles (May 22, 2011)

Hey hun

im having exactly the same problem my house is full  also due to the hot weather loads of them have died in the cricket keeper grrr
i used the search on here and found this link if it helps http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/94324-cricket-keepers.html
i think im gonna just keep them in the tubs they come in for now 

xxx


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't keep them anymore but I used to use a laundry basket.



















To get them out i'd stick a pot of some sort in or sweet jar and shake the crickets into that.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

laurencoles said:


> Hey hun
> 
> im having exactly the same problem my house is full  also due to the hot weather loads of them have died in the cricket keeper grrr
> i used the search on here and found this link if it helps http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/94324-cricket-keepers.html
> ...


 
Thanks for that. I gave up with the Kricket Keeper too. I gave the tubs a quick clean out in the bath so that the crickets couldn't escape lol. xx

Thanks Simon. Love the bin idea but I've run out of room lol.


----------

